# Steve selby's afx page ???



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Whatever happened to this site when aol home town closed. Is there a new link ??? The closest thing to real. If it's gone is there another site with great pictures of the AFX line up ???


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I use the following:

http://web.archive.org/web/20051104154835/members.aol.com/steveselby/


----------

